# Gladstone - at So'ton or Liverpool?



## Peter_LT (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello Folks,

I've attached a picture of the tug "Gladstone" which is turning the RMS 
"Caronia" - the photo is in the period post 1958 to circa 1963, but is it taken 
at Southampton or Liverpool? I'm attempting to try and date and locate this 
photograph, so any clues you could give would be very useful. Thanks.


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

Peter, the tug looks like it is the "GLADSTONE" belonging to Alexandra Towing Co. of Liverpool and built in 1951. Rgds. Colin


----------



## Peter_LT (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello Colin,

Thanks for that confirmation - I had a feeling that it might be Liverpool.
It also fixes the date as being 20 November 1958, the only occasion when 
she crossed the Atlantic directly to Liverpool. I had suspected that
there were no passengers on this crossing, but closer examination of
the full photo shows passengers on the forward promenade deck and on
the boat deck.

Link to the full image...


----------

